# [mod rewrite] Ordner simulieren und .php in .html umwandeln



## ByeBye 242513 (21. Februar 2012)

Guten Abend,

finde leider keine Lösung zu meinem Wunsch. Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen.

Folgendes soll die mod rewrite-Regel beherrschen:
Original URL: index.php?s=markexyz&folder1=produkte&folder2=schuhe
Fake URL: /produkte/schuhe/markexyz.html

Wenn versucht wird die Original URL aufzurufen, soll der Besucher auch auf die Fake URL umgeleitet werden.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## ByeBye 242513 (27. Februar 2012)

So nun doch noch eine Frage.

Aktueller Code:

```
RewriteRule ^(.*)/(.*).html$ index.php?page=$2&folder=$1
```
Ergebnis:

```
/produkte/schuhe.html -> index.php?page=schuhe&folder=produkte
```
Allerdings würde auch folgender Link zum selben Ergebnis führen. Obwohl eigentlich eine Fehlerseite ausgeführt werden sollte:

```
/test123abc..blabla/schuhe.html -> index.php?page=schuhe&folder=test123abc..blabla
```

Ich weiß zwar wie ich feste Ordner für Links simulier, aber wie sieht es mit dynamischen Links/Ordnern aus?

Wie wird soetwas in der Praxis umgesetzt?


----------

